# Looking for a nice bike to cycle to work



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Found a nice bike but none for sale: Ghost Actinum HTX 2975. But i am looking for a nice bike to ride to work, being a complete noob to it all, any suggestions. There is a local company to me: http://www.formbycycles.co.uk/ or could get one online.


----------

